# Panasonic



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

After an unfortunate experience buying a camera from Tesco (3 defective camera's) i've still not bought a camera! And due to my really crap pictures that i seem to do with such ease...iv'e decided to get one.

Right, the wife saw a funky addy on the telly relating to the new lumix, so, in York today, we popped into Curry's and had a look. The new lumix, seems to be pretty cool, but im not convinced that i need to spend Â£250 for 8million pixels, and all the other features that it has, which i will not use. So i looked at the model below, and it seems a good piece of kit.

The price in store was Â£149.99, but i have sourced one for Â£154 that includes a case, 2meg card, case and spare battery.

First....Is it worth it, and is it a good deal?

Is the camera any good?

It needs to be an all purpose camera that the 710 can work without supervision.

I need all the help i can get, otherwise i will continue to post utter **** pictures


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

try this...FX12


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> try this...FX12


thats the one we looked at.....! Now..........for the most inportant thing.........will it take a decent picture of a watch!

Oh, and by the way,,,those two in your avatar......had them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks a good buy, Leica lens and 5cm macro so good watch pictures shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have the FZ20, and SWMBO has the '50.

I'm planning on going to the '18 to get RAW files at a reasonable price.

Very good cameras, excellent lens, good battery life, superb image stabilisation system; all round good!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I have an FX-01 - you see a lot of pics with it on here...I like it and it likes lots of light and takes rich looking pics. Its crap in low light ie. out for meals or lume shots - I used my old Casio Exilim Z3 for lume shots btw.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, the new one is, I think, the FX33 and, no, it's not worth Â£250 but you can get one for well under Â£200 online.

However, as it really only adds face detection and 1 unnecessary MP to the previous generation that's where you should probably be looking.

Try the FX30 at around Â£150 from the likes of Jessops etc online. The best thing about this one is that you gain a true wide angle capability, something the FX33 lacks.

The FX12 is obtainable for under Â£100 if you look around but it doesn't have the 28mm equivalent at the wide end.

My wife has the previous previous previous







generation FX01 - the optical stabiliser that's built in to all of these cameras is wonderful - until you've used it you just don't know what you're missing. Regrettably it seems that supplies of new ones of these are non-existent.

Low light performance is not brilliant but then you won't be buying a go anywhere camera for that type of work I guess. Funnily enough, this can be improved by switching off the stabilisation and using a tripod.

I'd thoroughly recommend any of the family with the rider that the 3.6 x zoom is worth one heck of a lot more than the 3 x.

If low light is going to feature big time then I'd look at a dSLR or, at a pinch, Canon's S5 or any of the Panasonic FZ range.


----------

